# TodayÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s 1800s bottle finds



## Bottleman (May 29, 2005)

*Todayâ€™s 1800s bottle finds*

I started out today asking permission to dig people privies but no one seemed interested so I had to dig at a local dump. I got a nice green Palmer perfume with the original stopper, a good local druggist ($50), a pontiled puff, Bromo Caffeine and a Schlotterbeck & Foss Co Portland, Maine bottle. I am guessing the Maine one is pretty common but because there are so many people from Maine on this site I would like there input. Donâ€™t know how it found its way down here to PA???

 ~~Tom


----------



## madman (May 29, 2005)

*RE: Todayâ€™s 1800s bottle finds*

wow those are some nice dump finds!! early too did you have to dig deep??  mike


----------



## CanadianBoy (May 29, 2005)

*RE: Todayâ€™s 1800s bottle finds*

Hey Bottleman,nice finds,that Palmer looks just like mine,it as the stopper too,but also a small crack.


----------



## wvbottlehead (May 29, 2005)

*RE: Todayâ€™s 1800s bottle finds*

Schlotterbeck & Foss co. is still around - check this link...........NICE finds bottleman!

 http://www.schlotterbeck-foss.com/history.shtml


----------



## whiskeyman (May 29, 2005)

*RE: Todayâ€™s 1800s bottle finds*

TOM...bottles had their ways of getting around....whether by shipping via the rails or via travelers. I've dug distant bottles here. The Fellows & Co Chemists/Syrup of Hypophosphites  flask from New Brunswick,NS has turned up all around this region.

 Nice finds...I should be so fortunate.


----------



## Pettydigger (May 29, 2005)

*RE: Todayâ€™s 1800s bottle finds*

I like that Palmer, nice to find the stopper with it. Makes cool window bottle when the sun hits it.   Nice finds.          Pettydigger


----------



## portland med. man (May 31, 2005)

*RE: Todayâ€™s 1800s bottle finds*

the portland med is a common bottle the ambers are rarer and i think they made a cobalt one that is more rare and fetches good money i`ve never seen a cobalt one they are still in buss. on preble street in portland and they actually have a bunch of there old bottles in the windows....nice palmer`s keep up the good work another really common portland that got around is the a.s hinds honey almond cream..... cheers....


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 31, 2005)

*RE: Todayâ€™s 1800s bottle finds*

i like that palmer bottle very cool nice find


----------



## Bottleman (May 31, 2005)

*RE: Todayâ€™s 1800s bottle finds*

Thanks for all the replies. The palmer bottle is very nice although the stopper is stuck in the top. They were all about four feet down in a dump next to a stream. It was had to find anything hole because there were latterly tons of bricks that we had to pull out. The fact that the mud from the stream had glued them together didnâ€™t make it much easier. 

 ~~Tom


----------

